
Lima, your personal cloud - simonebrunozzi
https://meetlima.com/index.php?lang=en
======
simonebrunozzi
I laugh when I read "military grade encryption", or "military grade AES".
There's no such thing. There's AES, that's it.

Other than that, it took me about 5 minutes to understand what this product
actually does.

Then I concluded it's vastly overpriced.

